# What Pokemon are you emotionally attached to?



## Charizard Morph (Aug 25, 2008)

What pokemon have had an impact on your life? Which ones mean the most to you!

I'm honestly attached to:
MewTwo: The used slightly psycopathic genetic experiment that just wants to understand his meaning in life.

Torchic and evos: The first pokemon game I ever got was Ruby, and my first pokemon was a Torchic. I named Tweet, and still have (as my only LV100, so far) and will have forever. Hopefully.

Charizard: I'm not really sure why i got so attached to it, but i'm pretty sure it has a lot to do with the Anime.

Mudkip: It was my partner pokemon in dungeon. (which is the only thing non pain related i'd cried at in about two years)

Flygon: I trained forever to get one, and it's still a major part of my team.

I'll say more when i can say exactly why some pokemon mean so much to me, but right now those are the only ones I have 100% figured out.


----------



## **Swellow** (Aug 25, 2008)

Swellow ~ first pokemon I caught.
Torchic/Combusken/Blaziken ~ My first starter pokemon.
Glameow ~ Don't know why... Wait I remember, I loved to torment shelos with assist (It kept me occupied for many hours)
Mew ~ it is undefeatable, the first pokemon my friend fears.
Lucario ~ The pokemon movie made me cry at some parts, it kinda makes me feel bad.
Skitty ~ Apparently my Aura in mystery dungeon.
*Edit*
Skarmory ~ I was in a bet for who can catch a Skarmory first on sapphire and I fell in love with it.
Latias ~ Loved the movie, Love the pokemon, trying to get it but I don't know what game its in and if its in gold or silver I am screwed because I sold my GBA...
Latios ~ Again loved the movie and really badly want it.
Luxray ~ When I first saw it I was like "That is the first pokemon I am going to get on diamond and It was my first pokemon that reached lv. 100 without cheats.
Meowth ~ I like the name...
Zapdose ~ First legendary caught
Arceus ~ First pokemon that I used cheats to get with AR
Maganium ~ I really have no idea...
Sky shaymin ~ I really want it and I cannot wait for platinum so I can get it. And its really cute.
Syther ~ My favorite bug, I love to kill my friends pokemon with it.
Spheal ~ The only pokemon I cannot catch on sappire lolz
Drifloon ~ The only pokemon that I have not caught from Diamond


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 25, 2008)

Gardevoir. I'm am so totally in love with Gardevoir.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 25, 2008)

i have always loved pikachu and squirtle, and when i was really little i luved charmander and charizard, then i realised the only reason why was because my friend had one and it kept on beating my (cough) best pokemon, a level 20 Graveler on Pokemon Blue, as i said i was little... now i adore squirtle riolu and gible
also im a bulbasaur in mystery dungeon and im least like a mewoth, my friend was a machop.


----------



## Nope (Aug 25, 2008)

Typhlosion. The first Pokémon I evolved ever. It was (unfortunatly, Silver crashed) my best Pokémon, ever (Lvl. 86-7). And after the game crashed, I was so attached to it, I almost cried :,[

Quilava. The first Pokémon I ever saw.

Bulbasaur. My partner in Mystery Dungeon 2. And the end was so emotional (No spoilers, HA!) Oh, and it has my personality (according to the personality test in the game) even if I say I'm a boy :D

Grovyle. Again, Mystery Dungeon 2 made me love Grovyle. Again, the end was so emotional. Actually, it was so emotional that I restarted the game and went through it once again just to see the end :,] Good times, good times...


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

I fell in love with Latias when my girlfriend caught it for me. It means much more to me than... well, pretty much anything. I don't have the Sapphire with that Latias anymore (lost it), and bought a used Emerald instead, and got Latias again. Now she's my best fighter, and never leaves my party.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm...

Squirtle - My first pokemon
Jolteon - my first evo of eevee ever
Umbreon - my sister and I worked really hard one day to get both umbreon and espeon... and I gots the umbreon so I was very happy.
Skarmory - Your Silver sprite is still FTW.
Treecko and evos - we have had so many battles together... its not even funny.
Swellow - My first EV trained poké (awwwww...)
Aggron - Aw, we kicked Cynthia's butt with you so many times *gives a big random huggle*
Beldum - Tis the beldum tat is blue and beautiful, it twas. But Metang looks like Dr. Eggman... or is that just me?
Staravia - teh circle on its head... is yearning for moar...
Glaceon - Reminds me of a dog I had

However, getting emotionally attached to pokemon? I guess it just never happened to me.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gastrodon, my first non hacked L100...


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 25, 2008)

My luxray i love her! shes the first pokemon i caught on pearl and my first lv 100 i trained myself *hugs*
also squirtle my first pokemon ever i picked it cause it was a turtle i loved them back then......
umbreon its sooo cute <3 <3
and i dont care i looove pidgiot


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 25, 2008)

My main pokemon, Absol, Suicune, Charizard, Raikou, Espeon, and Quilava.

Absol and Quilava were part of a game I played with my pokemon figures, and they represent me and the one I love....unfortunatley I have lost Quilava and can't find him anywhere. ;-;  (And also yes there is someone I love ok nobody had better give me any shit because they might think being 12 is too young to love or I'm exaggerating so please don't say anything to me like that or I'll go fucking crazy.)

My Charizard, Jeremie, who I trained to Lv.100 without hacks. 

And many others....not to full extent like these, but still.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 25, 2008)

Pokemon I'm emotionally attached to?

Um...

Palkia: My Palkia that I got from Japan. He'll probably be my first lv. 100 pokemon. ^^" I also have my favorite palkia plushie. 
Pikachu: My partner in my PMD comic :D
Eevee: Myself in my PMD comic :D

And probably more I'm forgetting atm.


----------



## Mewkachu (Aug 25, 2008)

1-Charmander- 1st pokemon ever
2-Ruby the Groudon-First Pokemon trained to 100...EVER!!
3-Lucario-first hacked pokemon, rarely leaves my party.  He's my buddy! :D
4-Blaziken-first pokemon where I actually knew what I was doing in the pokemon games
5-Mewtwo- first level 100 I owned and I think the first legendary.  I could have cried when my silver died. :C
6-Flygon- got it from Nintendo. We've trained a LOT!

I think that's about it..


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Articuno- First Legendary ever caught
Totodile- First Starter Pokemon ever (other than Pikachu in Yellow)
Torterra- First non-hacked lv 100
Jirachi- First LEGIT event Pokemon (from Colosseum Bonus Disc)


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 26, 2008)

Dratini--first pokemon I ever saw.
Mew--AMAZING lucky coincidence I got one. I loveses it.
Torchic--It's just so CUTE!
Duskull, Shuppet, and Drifloon--I just love them.


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

Flygon it so cool i can never see it not in my team.


----------



## @lex (Aug 26, 2008)

My team Pokémon! The ones I've used to beat the Elite Four, in all the games...

Emerald:
Esmeralda the Sceptile
Cyorg the Carvanha
Flameshell the Torkoal
Silver the Skarmory
Tralect the Manectric
Zviris the Alakazam

FireRed:
Amazy the Venusaur
Chuchu the Raichu
Crazee the Wigglytuff
Kargaroc the Dodrio
Chomp the Arcanine
Blooper the Seadra

Gale of Darkness:
Aurorasun the Espeon
Iciber the Walrein
Fireshadow the Houndoom
Shromene the Breloom
Zaprong the Electabuzz
Streamfly the Flygon

Diamond:
Limian the Torterra
Azuli the Manaphy
Greynol the Medicham
Blacra the Honchkrow
Cobolker the Rampardos
Pinpech the Clefable

My Pokémon in Gold... disappeared ;_; But I loved my Meganium and Tyranitar and Misdreavus... and the others...


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 26, 2008)

well I don't know how _emotionally attached_ I am but there are several pokemon that I like to absurd amounts, namely:
Latias
Regirock
Gorebyss
Milotic
Umbreon
Glaceon
Red version scyther, who _always_ gets a crit with slash due to messing w/missingno
Aggron

Yeah basically a lot that I didn't know anything about for a long time but I saw on a pokemon ruby/sapphire poster I had (and am looking for still grrr) and thought looked awesome.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 26, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> well I don't know how _emotionally attached_ I am but there are several pokemon that I like to absurd amounts, namely:
> Latias
> (instert others here)


YES THIS IS BEAUTIFUL. YOU SAID HER FIRST TOO, NO DENYING IT.

I'll shut up...


----------



## Linzys (Aug 26, 2008)

*Plusle*. I once had one up to level 86 on my Sapphire version, his name was Avery and I loved him to bits. :3

*Eevee* Once of my all-time favorite Pokemon ever since I was 8. :)

*Mew*. My first favorite Pokemon. I got made picked on a LOT for liking it in third grade because everyone else thought Mewtwo was better. xD I've also always fantasized about flying through the clouds without a care in the world and nothing to hold me down just like Mew, too. <3


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Typhlosion. The first Pokémon I evolved ever. It was (unfortunatly, Silver crashed) my best Pokémon, ever (Lvl. 86-7). And after the game crashed, I was so attached to it, I almost cried :,[


Same here... 
Silver refused to save for me, and a few weeks later, it won't even start anymore.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 26, 2008)

Pikachu--first Pokemon I ever knew well. The one on my Silver, Lita; was lv. 88ish. Even now, it's a tradition to have a Pika named Lita on my lineup, or at least on the file (as my YouTube fans have noticed) Part of this is because I love how much Ash loves his Pikachu, and the other is because I too love the little guy.

Articuno--The most beautiful of the three birds, IMO.

Lugia--Strong, beautiful, and has a haunting theme song. ::misses Helios, the Lugia on her old Silver file...::


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

Pikachu: First Pokémon I ever saw, first Pokémon I ever drew, my favourite Pokémon ever since Pokémon came out, and I can never see my crush as anything else ever since I named my partner after him in MD2... the list goes on.

Mewtwo: I love how troubled he his (but not in a bad way!), and pretty much everything else. Sometimes he relates to me. Plus...


> Absol and Quilava were part of a game I played with my pokemon figures, and they represent me and the one I love....


Only he didn't represent my crush. Replace Absol and Quilava with Pikachu and Mewtwo. XD;;


----------

